# Разное > Толкучка >  Архив человека влюблённого в авиацию и книги по авиации

## Hunterrelics

Добрый день. Попался мне архив одного человека, который всю жизнь был влюблён в авиацию, но волею судьбы в неё не попал, а служил военным медиком и закончил подполковником.
Он уже давно умер, но его любовь к авиации жива. Он всё жизнь собирал заметки о русских самолетах. Его семья попросила что бы это попало к таким же увлеченным людям.
15 самодельных папок в которых собран материал о всех русских самолетах от начала века до наших (конец 90-х) дней. Плюс книги по авиации на немецком языке.
За всё просят 4500 + доставка (можно отправить транспортной компанией обойдется 300-400 рублей) Готов выслушать ваши предложения.
Ps:выставление согласовано с администратором форума

----------

